
A page showing just the latest news.yc comments - joshwa
http://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments
======
Alex3917
On an unrelated note, I think there is an inherent conflict from having
submissions count for karma. On one hand, it (supposedly) motivates user
contributions. On the other hand, it's much harder for end users to identify
others who consistently post insightful comments.

------
gyro_robo
In other YC news, the edit comment links seem to have disappeared. Edit: For
older comments anyway!

~~~
rms
It's always disappeared for comments of a certain age.

------
joshwa
how about showing what the top-level article is for each comment? like reddit
does:

<http://reddit.com/user/joshwa/comments>

